# Pics of my new Interior :-D



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

*Pics of my new Interior :-D Updated*

Ok I got the new interior in . It is the Classic Soft Trim Leather kit and it is black leather with carbon fiber inserts so I figured I would show it off. Anyhow tell me what ya think:


















and here are close ups of the material:

















I guess I could post pics of the front seats also:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nice, I want some.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

that is bitching


i'll drop my pants for that


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

sweet


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

it looks very nice


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Revolution said:


> *
> i'll drop my pants for that *


 funny line.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

looks comfy

Ben


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

that would make a comfy bed


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

I checked out your main page for your Spec V. What kind of exaust is that...it looks like a mufler from the pictures...please tell me other wise.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Well it is a 5Zigen Fireball muffler welded onto the VRS pipe kit (2.5" mandrel bent) which runs from the cat back. Would you like pictures of the piping also?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Very nice-Good Job....how much did it run ya???


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

nice subtle interior


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I got the leather in a Group Buy off of B15Sentra.net. With the carbon fiber inserts it was a little more but ran me a little over 5 bills shipped.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

lookin good


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey, this is Brian from the 502 forum, w/ the Yellow Spec V, Leather looks good man and those are the same Corbeau's that I wanted. Damnit!! LOL.

Looks good man, we need to meet up sometime so I can check out your whole car in person.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks damn good. I love those front seats.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks for the comments again guys.

Hey what's up 2003YellowSpec-V. Yeah you should come down sometime for one of the local NICO meets we have. I don't know if you are familar with Jay (JingJing) and Amy (NismoGirl2001), they come down from time to time. If you wanted you could caravan down with them. Jay owns a nice B13 and Amy has a very nice SE.


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

I met a couple of them, Saturday night, we met some people up at the old Winn Dixie building on Hurstbourne Ln., some guy in an Infinity, older guy, nice car!! and another guy, younger guy in a white Sentra. I didn't know some of the other people, we went up there to meet some guy w/ a new Lancer VIII because my buddy Corey is trading his 03' Cobra for one next week and he wanted to see one in person, Man if I only had 33K!!


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

N/M I am on crack. I just realized you are from 502StreetScene not CSS (I think I am on too many boards  ).

Ok yeah you met Fred who owns the Q45, Chris who owns the EVO, and I can't remember the name of the guy who owns the white Sentra but it is a B14 with white Tenzo rims on it right?

They are cool guys. I was going to go out to Winn Dixie that night but one of my friends convinced me to go to Jim Porters  and it sucked. I don't know what compelled them to name it the good time emporium cause it was more of a Retirement Community and Jenny Craig meeting than a happening club hehe Needless to say I didn't have very much fun. I would have had more fun riding around in the EVO


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Man, Jim Porters? LOL...You like old women or something? LOL j/k.....I think the Sentra was pretty much stock, not really sure, was kinda focused on the evo..


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Trust me I wouldn't have gone to Jim Porters if it wasn't her B-Day but since it was I told her I would go. Big mistake heh


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

you know I actually have never been there but I have heard stories.....I don't go out much anymore but I did go to TK's Sunday night


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

That's the joint out on Bardstown Rd. right? Next to the Bullfrog Garden. I haven't ever been there.

I usually go out to dance clubs cause I am not too big on bars where you just sit around a drink. I like to watch the ladies get buck hehe. That and drunk people dancing are always funny cause half of them can't dance.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

*cant see*

Can't see your pics
but heres a pic of mine ( Eak i wana redo it ASAP)
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid63/p15b53e192d6b08ae8b7062154a0aa7c9/fc12b7f1.jpg.orig.jpg


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: cant see*



FloridaGxe said:


> *Can't see your pics
> but heres a pic of mine ( Eak i wana redo it ASAP)
> http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid63/p15b53e192d6b08ae8b7062154a0aa7c9/fc12b7f1.jpg.orig.jpg *


My bad, I got the links fixed (I had changed the directory name  )

Oh and your pic is not showing either


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2003)

looking sweet


----------



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

very nice interior. out of 10, i give it a perfect 10. you spent quite a bit on it, and it shows.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

word son


----------



## NightCrawler (Jun 11, 2003)

how much did those seats run you


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Which seats? 

The Corbeaus or the leather on the back?

Anyhow, I am sponsored by Corbeau so I can't really say how much I paid for them and the leather cost me $520 shipped and I reupholstered the seats. I got the leather kit in a group buy on B15Sentra.net. The group buy thread is on here also in the GB section.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

You interior look super clean with those leather ass holders. Sounds like you got them @ a good price too, cool.


----------

